# Millipede Toxins



## Tarantel (Nov 19, 2011)

I just got a giant glossy pinkleg millipede (_Dendrostreptus macracanthus_) and I think it got me with its venom. Anyway I was removing it from the deli cup to put it in its new tank and then went to wash my hands when I noticed that some of the skin on the tips of my fingers had turned purple. Soon after I began to feel a bit weird, maybe sick to my stomach a little bit, and my throat felt strange when I swallowed. I'm not sure if it is a nocebo or the actual effects of the venom because I think I may have put my hands near my mouth before washing my hands. Also, the stains on my hands have a strange smell, I can't pinpoint exactly what the smell smells like though.


----------



## Camden (Nov 19, 2011)

Just take a shower/wash your hands and take some advil. you'll be fine. The pink legs are known for excreting more than other species, mine isnt as bad about it thankfully, shes
never got me. But what really gets them going is if you do indeed handle them, dont "pinch" pick up. like where you take two fingers on either side of the pede and pick it up.
With that species you want to scoop him from under his legs, and always just let them run their own path.


----------



## Fyreflye (Nov 19, 2011)

Camden beat me to it.    Yes, the glossy pink leg pedes are one of the species that are more likely to secrete their defensive fluids on you.  The good news is that it isn't a venom- I suppose 'toxin' IS the best word to describe it, and it's more of an irritant than anything else.  It will sting if you get it into your eyes, or any open wounds (like a cut).  I'm not sure what happens if you ingest it, but I imagine it would make you salivate, possibly feel nauseous.  Most people don't have any reaction after getting the fluids on them, but some people are more sensitive than others, and may actually have an allergic reaction to it.  When handling your pede, be as gentle as possible.  If it feels threatened every time you pick it up, see if you can just put your hand down inside it's enclosure and have it walk onto you.  Also, you want to wash your hands before AND after every interaction, just to be safe.  If after taking precautions, your pede still secretes on you, and you still have reactions to it, it might be best to just take a 'hands off' approach to it, unfortunately.  But, you still have your other pedes- the ivories and narceus will probably be more tolerant of handling.

Oh, and millipedes are more defensive if they've recently molted.


----------



## Tarantel (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Camden (Nov 20, 2011)

FyreFlye, it's funny you say that, my ivories hate being handled (well one of them) And my giant pink leg and my albino narceus don't seem to mind at all.
I guess this goes to show that even an "insect" (Yeah yeah yeah, 'myriapods') have their own personality!


----------

